# Ws4 rustoration update



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2018)

I Got this orig paint  ws4 from a cabe member early this year.. it was  missing its fender and good rims.  I Finally found a orig patina fender thanks to another member  today ..... I been trying to keep the old worn look ...Thought I’d post it and see what you think........added all orig patina parts.. I still need a chain guard and misc and worn gas tank. See how far I’ll get with it.... also I need to get this thing running it’s been kicking my but with problems for sure I’ll get it fixed....in the future... :lol....0


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 24, 2018)

Really cool project


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 24, 2018)

That tank looks cool!! Is it a cut down Whizzer tank?


----------

